

Paxos, a beautiful protocol for distributed consensus - signa11
http://www.goodmath.org/blog/2015/01/30/paxos-a-really-beautiful-protocol-for-distributed-consensus/

======
portmanteaufu
I often see Paxos and Raft mentioned side by side in discussions of
distributed consensus algorithms, with Raft touted as "a simpler, more
understandable Paxos." Does this simplicity come with any downsides?

~~~
felixgallo
In Raft, the stable leader is the only one that can act on requests, which can
be limiting in the wide area. Also, leader election phases can introduce
response time spikes. Some eludications of paxos (e.g. Egalitarian Paxos[0])
can improve on both of those characteristics.

[0]
[http://css.csail.mit.edu/6.824/2014/papers/epaxos.pdf](http://css.csail.mit.edu/6.824/2014/papers/epaxos.pdf)

------
th3iedkid
Heterogeneous Replicated DataBase(HRDB) was a prototype of a similar protocol
for fault tolerance amongst database replicas.This one is mainly focused on
DBs and on building a middleware for a DB inclusive of its technology. Its
from 2008 , however.

Detecting and Tolerating Byzantine Faults in Database Systems
:[http://web.mit.edu/benmv/thesis/thesis.pdf](http://web.mit.edu/benmv/thesis/thesis.pdf)
(Benjamin Mead Vandiver)

Edit: Name correction

